# Markeaton Interceptor, Derby, Jun15



## The Wombat (Jun 20, 2015)

*KM Punk & The Wombat return with drains and tunnels.

Starting with The Markeaton Intereceptor; aka Flo Selecta – a place that has been on my hit list for a few years. Nice to use the wide angle lens on that photogenic junction shot.

We startled a fisherman on our exit; he stared at us in astonishment!
Great to be exploring with Mr Punk, having a laugh like the old days.
Thanks to Paul Powers for info.*



_Following the floods of 1931 and 1932, the Borough council arranged for an investigation to be carried out into the flooding problem within the catchment. The planned solution was the construction of two flood relief culverts, with associated improvements to the sewerage system. Opened in 1938, the largest of the diversion tunnels was called the Northern Flood Relief Culvert, and drains excess flows from the Markeaton and Mackworth brooks. The second, known as the Bramble brook culvert takes surplus flows for that tributary stream.

The northern relief culvert commences at Markeaton Park, near to the confluence of the Markeaton and Mackworth brooks. Each brook has its own inlet spillway, with a weir that overflows during periods of high flows. Flows from these inlets converge, and are then taken by the relief culvert eastwards for 2.2 km through the suburbs of Derby, to an outfall with the Derwent in Darley Park._






























The mile long tunnel





















thanks for looking


----------



## HughieD (Jun 20, 2015)

Cracking pix there Mr. Wombat.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 20, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Cracking pix there Mr. Wombat.



Thanks Hughie 

Drains can be challenging photos. Was hoping to get a couple of buildings in too, but we ran out of time that day


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 21, 2015)

That's really nice..loving all your tunnel work..wished I could do more..keep it up.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 21, 2015)

I need some of this! Nice work


----------



## krela (Jun 21, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 21, 2015)

Great shots,thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 21, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> That's really nice..loving all your tunnel work..wished I could do more..keep it up.



Thanks Mikey 
When you're next in my area, give me a shout; got quite a few old tunnels near me


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 21, 2015)

The Wombat said:


> Thanks Mikey
> When you're next in my area, give me a shout; got quite a few old tunnels near me



Thank you wombat,that would be fantastic


----------

